# Lion



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

I hate to be “that guy”, but I’ll take all the help I can get at this point. I’ve been into the hound game for about 2.5 years now, and been around it just about my whole life, and I just wanna know if anybody is willing to share a little insight as to where I might have the best chance catching some cats here in Utah. I’ve put in my time, bought a couple good dogs and pups, hiked, hiked and hiked some more just about all over the state, and I just can’t seem to seal the deal. Seriously any help at all is very appreciated and by no means am I looking for exact spots or any of that, because I completely understand that guys put in years of effort finding their spots.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

They are all over the state, the Zion unit has a lot but also a lot of private land.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

After a snow, ride in your truck up the canyons, looking for tracks. If you see tracks, get out and look them over. If it looks like something you might want to track, turn the dogs loose! Have fun! I warn you, those cats sometimes cover many miles in a night! Put some jerky in your pocket!

Hey, lots of Bobcats and the occasional Mt Lion in Utah.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

" the Zion unit has a lot but also a lot of private land. " Yes, private land. The cats don't know the difference. It is well if you can check with local land owners and get permission.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Lion


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We have big cats right here in Davis County. Had one in our back yard a couple of years ago. Back yard deer population really took a hit.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------

